
HTML5 Fullscreen Video - colinprince
http://blog.jilion.com/2011/07/27/world-s-first-true-html5-fullscreen-video
======
bcrescimanno
The article seems to imply this is due to a new feature introduced by the
SublimeVideo team which really isn't the case. They've simply added support
for the fullscreen API that has been added in Safari 5.1 (and is coming to
other browsers--something noted only in the footnote).

Not that I'm down on the Sublime Player; but this is a browser feature that
they could have been coding for all along (as the specs started to surface
months ago) and now "just works" because there's finally a browser that
implements it.

------
bprater
Here's the documentation for Safari's 'webkitEnterFullscreen':
<http://tiny.cc/uw00x>

~~~
vdm
And for when your shortened URLs break:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/safari/ipad/#documentatio...](http://developer.apple.com/library/safari/ipad/#documentation/AudioVideo/Reference/HTMLVideoElementClassReference/HTMLVideoElement/HTMLVideoElement.html%23//apple_ref/javascript/instm/HTMLVideoElement/webkitEnterFullscreen)

FTFY

------
huckfinnaafb
This is full viewport, not fullscreen. Which I guess is fullscreen if you tap
F11.

Edit - Scrap that, only works in Safari. My mistake.

------
uptown
As nice as the Sublime Video player is, I wish their pricing model wasn't
subscription-based. It's been a barrier to using it in some client sites where
they don't want a recurring fee for their video player. Not everything needs
to be cloud-based. My video player's javascript is one of those things.

~~~
podman
There are quite a few free options out there. Here are a few:

<http://mediaelementjs.com/>

<http://www.projekktor.com/>

<http://dev.mennerich.name/showroom/html5_video/>

------
callmeed
_"Until now, the lack of true fullscreen playback has been the biggest
limitation of HTML5 over Flash video."_

I thought the biggest limitation was protecting premium video from being
downloaded/accessed. Isn't that why Hulu won't go HTML5 yet?

~~~
whatever_dude
People having been saying "feature X is the biggest limitation of HTML5 over
Flash, but it's coming so Flash days are counted" for years now. Don't expect
it to change any time sooner.

~~~
callmeed
whatever, dude

~~~
callmeed
That was a joke re: his username. Thanks for the down votes.

------
est
This is not HTML5 fullscreen video, this is Safari 5.1 fullscreen video.

------
suyash
I can't wait for HTML5 full screen spec implementation on major browsers, not
just for videos, but for web pages in general including canvas. It will
deliver a more richer User Experience.

~~~
endergen
Agreed, it should be generalized so that games can run fullscreen without
having to go futz through the menu.

------
natesm
That Helvetica Neue (UltraLight) is seriously unreadable. It's a beautiful
typeface for headlines and accent text, but blocks of it are mush.

------
natmaster
Firefox has had fullscreen HTML5 video for some time. So no, this is not the
first HTML5 fullscreen video.

~~~
carussell
I was confused, too. From what I gather, this is to allow authors to control
fullscreen mode from script.

I don't think you deserved the downvote. The linked article certainly could
have afforded to be clearer. After a reread, I'm still not convinced that what
they're trying to say is clear without some outside intuition.

------
sek
Are there some mechanisms to prevent advertisers from annoying behavior?

~~~
DieBuche
Currently not it seems. It doesn't seem to matter from where I call
videoElement.webkitEnterFullscreen(), it always works (in Safari)

------
mrspandex
Surprisingly, this also works in Opera

~~~
rplnt
What version are you using id I may ask? I've 11.50 and it's not working for
me (as it is not full screen, just full window).

------
squilfall
This works fine for me in Chrome.

~~~
program
In Chrome, Firefox and IE the video don't go fullscreen but instead the div
with the <video> does span all over the page.

